
There's Trouble Inside Nairobi's Biggest Tech Startup - dbcooper71
https://www.buzzfeed.com/tamerragriffin/kenyas-biggest-tech-start-up-is-dealing-with-a-sexual?utm_term=.dxDJq7j2VJ#.eckQpwe2bQ
======
dbcooper71
"A Woman Told Her Boss To “Fuck Off” When He Allegedly Harassed Her. They Both
Got Accused Of Misconduct."

